# BOOM THE BRIDGES



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Very concernedabout the impact of the incoming Oil Spill this morning, I hatched a plan I call *<span style="text-decoration: underline;">Boom the Bridges* as an additonal layer of protection to Grass Beds, Marsh lands, Oyster reefs and our Upper Bay ecosystems.

The plan has been well received and is under consideration in both Counties. *Here is a copy of my email to the Escambia BOCC........*

_Gentlemen and Marie,

While I am confident that you are taking action to protect us from the Oil Spill, as Chairman of the SRC MAC, I have contacted our SRCCommissioners and Emergency Management People and am requesting that we *BOOM the Bridges* as an additional layer ofprecaution. Our Emergency people seem to think this plan has merit.

*The bridges would provide <span style="text-decoration: underline;">strategic points *to *<span style="text-decoration: underline;">collect and skim* any oil that escapes the Pensacola Pass. The oil would collect and build at High Tide which then could beskimmed and removed. Once one set of bridges is complete, the tide will continue to move to the next set of bridges and repeat the process.

Bob Sykes, 3 Mile Bridge,, and I10 are all *shared bridges* whileGarcon Point is SRC.

This plan should provide significant mitigation of our vast *<span style="text-decoration: underline;">Marsh* *<span style="text-decoration: underline;">areas, Bays and Upper Bay Systems critical to our fishery, oystering, and the economic disater *that awaits us.

Our fish and bait are *hatching right this <span style="text-decoration: underline;">minute*, the upper bay is loaded with bait, millions of them, if this oil hits this hatch it will kill them all!_



*We will need approximately 16 + miles of boom for this project! Lets hope we get this ideathru the layers ofthose in charge of this clean up process, and canact swiftly to protect our interests! *_
_


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Brilliant idea!


----------



## thataway (Oct 15, 2007)

This is certainly a good idea. I live on upper Perdido Bay--and the Lillian Bridge would be a logical barrier. 

A problem is that in Perdido Bay, even at this narrow part, there can be significant chop, which might push oil over the barrier.

I am prepared to boom off our specific small bayou, and suggest that others do the same if there is a threat of oil into the bays.

My proposal is to use the pool noodles--Walmart $2 for the small size and $4 for the larger size. They are 5' long. The "Skirt" can be made of the clear poly material which is 3 mil or so. Monel staples can be used to make the "tube" in which the pool noodles and poly rope are inserted--and to attatche several of these together. 18" deep (with a few sinkers on the bottom) will be plenty--maybe only 12" or less is fine, They can be stapled to a piling, tree or use rebar to bring them to the shore line.

These would only be temporary. So far all of the folks on our bayou/canal are in favor of this proposal. 

These side bayous and canals do not have the chop that entrances or major bodies of water have. 

Earlier this week, some of the JP8 spill at the Barrs bridge made its way into Bayou Marcus--which is about 16 miles away. By keeping the shoreline and fish in these bayous protected, it may help in a small way to helpsave our fisheries. 

Thoughts welcomed.

I am contacting Turpin and the BOC about the bridges idea.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

_Way to go guys. No bitching or complaining, orwaiting onthe Govt to do something. Stand up and get it done!_


----------



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

Be sure to test the noodle against oil and/or gas. Some styrofoam breaks down when exposed to oil or gas.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Neoprene also breaks down in oil. Be careful with any wetsuits, booties, waders, etc. 

Great ideas guys - keep them coming!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

So you boom the bridge.

Oil collects against the booms. 

What is the plan to collect and discard the oil?

What tools would be required to skim this type of oil?


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

"pool noddles" are made ofpolyethylenefoam which isresilient to anypetroleumproducts I have found to test it against... Yes I have tested this material a lot being a design engineer for a Major Foam Fabricator. the only Thing that will break it down over time (very slowly) is sunlight. By the end of the summer in this application you will be able to feel some deterioration of the material but not enough to take away from it's ability to perform this function.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

all you need to absorb the oil is oil absorbent pads or absorbent boom... angle the collection boom to accumulate it in pockets and then use the pads to soak up the oil off the top.... ii have had to get diesel off of our potable water several times after hands hooking up the hose's backwards.... this sucks because it usually mean we have water in the diesel....


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

I am told that currently there are 2 vessels in Pensacola Bay that arecalled *Skimmers*; they can collect and dispose of this oil in an evironmentally sound manner. One proposal that I've heard andthat sounds very sensiblewould call for the Pass to be boomed and then use the booms to funnel the oil to an area where the skimmers could pick up /skim the oil and dispose of it.

However, it is unreasonable to think that this method will be 100% effective. That's why I hatched the BOOM the Bridges planas an additional saftey net. It too will not be 100%. But each bridge acts asan additional saftey net. Its like an additional filter, each step improves our chances of success!I feel this gives us the best chance to protect sensitive upper bay estuaries.

In this manner, <span style="text-decoration: underline;">by following the high tide, we have a predictable schedule, and let Mother Nature work for us by piling the oil up against the boom for skimming. As the tide carries the oil to the next bridge we repeat the processand then wait for the next High tide to repeat the process.

Of course, this is just one aspect of measures needed, but its a start.

*If we act in advance of the oils arrival we increase our chances of success!*


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome idea!! What about commercial traffic?? Will the booms be moved to allow traffic (fuel and coal barges) to pass through?


----------



## thataway (Oct 15, 2007)

With the current winds and seas, the booms on the beach and passes not be fully effective. Major passes are even more problamatic--with high current flow. The ICW bridges might have to be maned to open the boom if comercial traffic needs access (including the Crist power plant). 

Yes, oil absorb pads work very well to pick up both light and heavy petrolium products. Using polyethylene sheeting is resistant to the oil (as are the noodles, but you try and completely block the entrances with the poly sheeting.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I think that is a great idea as well.:toast


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Great idea to try and protect the natural hatchery and ecosystems. Hopefully it will not fall on deaf ears. Also , I am a very busy contractor but not to busy to volunteer to help deploy any booms....anytime. I will offer my support whether it be on land or in the water, as I am sure many others from this forum will do as well.


----------



## vietvet (Nov 11, 2007)

Good idea ...will have to be some coordination with the Coast Guard WRTbarge traffic to Gulf Power as they like to ride the high tide up to the river.....could have a swing section of boom in the channel to be moved when the barge needs to come through or just have them moor to their stationary anchorage in the lower Escambia bay until the skimmers work out.


----------



## thataway (Oct 15, 2007)

NO response from any of the Escambia County commissioners. But to his credit, Robert Turpin did respond with the following: 

_Thanks Bob. Our preference is to funnel concentrated oil to skimmers at the natural constrictions inside the passes. As you noted, booms alone won't stop oil on flood tide. Hopefully Alabama will do similar at Perdido Pass.
They have approx. 30000 feet of boom; could use more!_

I asked if Escambia Co has the resources ready to do that? Where they were going to going to funnel andskim? I am pesimistic and do not believe that this will work if there is much wind or current. 

I just returned from a drive Johnson Beach to Gulf Shores AL. There do not appear to be any booms deployed along any of the Florida shoreline. Perdido pass: There is a boom on both sides of the sand bar inside (North ) of the bridge. I did not see booms on the other sides, so I do not see any current attempt to funnel at that point. The current was running at about 2 knots [email protected] 5 PM--so any skimming would not seem possible to me with that current on a flood--also a boom across the Perdido Pass entrance does not either seem possible.

All along the Alabama shoreline (except at the pass) there were booms depolyed. However, they will not be effective. The surf/chop was breaking over the booms. The anchors for the booms did not seem to be holding well. Some were perpendicular to the beach, and there were gaps.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

So where can we getthousands of feet of booms? Aren't they really expensive? And even if we had the funds wouldn't it take to long to get them? Anyone know a marine construction company that has any? I know a few, but I doubt they have more than a few hundred feet and doubt even more that they would part with it. Anybody know where some is just lying around that could "walk off"? Hell, I'm up for anything at this point.

I've seen some booms set up around project green shores and some offshore over in Alabama, but it isn't really that much. I think the waves would be way to rough for it to work, but I will still help if we can get the boom. One boat could man a door in the boom and swing it open for barge traffic.


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## cml5207 (Feb 18, 2010)

I think we should be trying to attack to spill from our end and prevent futher spread east. Florida government officials should be contacted and start developing this type of plan. Tampa, Miami, Ft.Lauderdale, Jacksonville, and maybe eastern Georgia all have shipping ports which should have hazardous response booms and materials. We should be use all the resources the state has to try to prevent the spread. Simply waiting for it to get here to me is not enough. I am not to informed about getting these ideas to who needs to hear them so help me!


----------



## cml5207 (Feb 18, 2010)

Maybe the county could rent some barges to anchor across the pass to close off the pass with booms north of them so that wind and chop issues could be reduced. It is a great idea to save everything we can from contamination. I just feel stopping penetration to the bay is our biggest hope. 90 days is a long time. Lets pray we do not get any early hurricanes.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Bay Pirate - You're dead on w/ the multistage approach.

If you're looking for volunteers to provide either design or installation; let me know.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

I too think this is a very good idea. I live in Okaloosa county and will contact some officials over here. I am available to help anyway I can


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the greatcomments and offers of assistance.I have passed some of the great ideas onand they are working their way up the food chain, so to speak! NOFI Boom Deployment, great idea!


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Good idea Jeff!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Put me down as a volunteer as well.....Great idea Jeff!

Jimmy


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (01/05/2010)*So where can we getthousands of feet of booms? Aren't they really expensive? And even if we had the funds wouldn't it take to long to get them? Anyone know a marine construction company that has any? I know a few, but I doubt they have more than a few hundred feet and doubt even more that they would part with it. Anybody know where some is just lying around that could "walk off"? Hell, I'm up for anything at this point.
> 
> I've seen some booms set up around project green shores and some offshore over in Alabama, but it isn't really that much. I think the waves would be way to rough for it to work, but I will still help if we can get the boom. One boat could man a door in the boom and swing it open for barge traffic.


For 100' of a standard boom with a 17" draft, the cost is $2,200. Do the math on that. 1 mile of boom not including tax is $110,000. We need miles and miles. Putting some here an there will not have any effect.

This needed to be contained when it was in a smaller area, and BP had, as the news reported, 4 lanes and 30 ships???? WTF??? That was the only time this was managable. It is like a forest fire. They needed to contain it while it was in a small enough area. It is too wide spread. Now the only real thing to do is wait till it is on the shores and begin the cleanup. Anyone see the footage last night of the booms placed on the shorelines on Daulphin Island? Half of it was already washed up on the rocks.

We're just screwed and have to accept that there is no way to stop it from making landfall.( Notice it's a lot like a hurricane?) All the money and resourses being spent putting out worthless booms should be funneled instead towards the cleanup measures. The booms only work in flat waters. They are great for the marshes and such, but that is all.

BP screwed the pooch when they sent a limp wristed response with only 4 plains and a handful of ships in the beginning. I have a list of all the oils pill cleanup contractors in all 5 GUlf Coast states.

*<span style="text-decoration: underline;"><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-size: small;">There are a couple hundred of them.**<span style="text-decoration: underline;"><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-size: small;">
**<span style="text-decoration: underline;"><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-size: small;">Why were not all of them instantly contracted by BP?????????*

Many of them if you look at there equipment inventory have 4dispersementplanes or more themselves.

BP desision makers are asses. And you can quote me on that.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Clay-Doh (01/05/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *P-cola_Native (01/05/2010)*So where can we getthousands of feet of booms? Aren't they really expensive? And even if we had the funds wouldn't it take to long to get them? Anyone know a marine construction company that has any? I know a few, but I doubt they have more than a few hundred feet and doubt even more that they would part with it. Anybody know where some is just lying around that could "walk off"? Hell, I'm up for anything at this point.
> ...


I'm trying to get enough boom to maybe be able to close the mouth of bayou chico, but this is incredibly hard. First I got to get the boom, then get the boats and equipment in place to utilize it, then it can't be put out until traffic can be shut down, or we figure out how to open and close it. I'm not sure at this point. I'm also worried about wind and tidal flow, I don't think any of it is going to work.

Also need welding gloves to handle the osprey's if the get oiled. Man this sucks.


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

OK I know they were busy fighting the fire and saving the men on the rig when it caught fire but.... Could there not have been some kind of response at the beginning of this catastrophe by laying booms or something else out. Just asking the question and I know the are we are talking about is huge, but it was "small" at the start.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

I truly appreviate everyones comments and ideas, but I would like to ask that we keep this thread *<span style="text-decoration: underline;">focused on ideas to protect and assist in protecting our local resources!*

The "*Boom the Bridge*" concept is picking up some steam and support within SRC. 

Escambia's Plan at the Pass is a good one, and the bridges can provideaddtional layers of defense lines, kind of like fire lines! Each individual Bayou and Creek opening will also need booming and protection.

This will likely be going on for a long time, we're going to have to dig deep within ourselves to survive this!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great idea and thanks for being pro active on it. Since there is a declared state of emergency, can't some of the funds be directed toward getting the correct types of booms into our area if we are lacking them?


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

This proposal has now been moved all the way up the food chain to BP, and all of the Fl. State and Federal entities, lets hope they listen!


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

I heard the Coast Guard admiral in charge of the overall operation mention today that they had employed a triple boom protection method in Louisiana. Is this what he is talking about?

If this is approved, when would the booms go up?


----------



## vietvet (Nov 11, 2007)

Jeff,

First, thanks for pushing and ramrodding this issue. Secondly, looking at the problem with deployment of booms in rough water, seas and currents, I'm thinking that by dropping back and recessing additionalbooms further into the mouths of Mulat, Judges, Trout and Indian Bayou in Escambia (just for example) where the water smoothes out would be better than exposing the boom to the full brunt of the waves/winds of the open bay entrances to these estuaries. I was in Mulat yesterday and like you said the area is teeming with small minnows and frythat need to be protected if at all possible. Let us know if you hear anything addtional on the progress of your idea


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

i would double boom the pensacola bridge that is put a boom on bothsides of the bridge that way if the wind from the west is causing wave action to disperse the oil over the boom the other boom would catch it. the double boom would cause a calm space in between. now for the other bridges use a single boom until we see the pensacola bridge is not holding the oil back.

as for our beaches if we had time i would cut an 8 foot deep trench or wall at the high tide mark. place a retainer wall to keep the sand from falling back in. take the sand and place it further north on the beach. then let the oil collect in pools and suck it out. now keep in mind the skimmers are working on cleaning the oil in the water. once all the oil is either on the beaches or cleaned from the gulf i then go back clean the oil from the shoreline and replace the sand i dug out. if i need more sand then i have it pumped up from the gulf floor...job done!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks again for the addtional replys, *Wes* I have passed your message up the food chain, I like it! I think we should consider the same thing for Bob Sykes!

*Vietvet*, I have those areas as well as othersmarked for discussion Tueday at the meeting,



Thnx!


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

The booms that are being used in other states seems too short to be effective unless the water is pretty calm. Are taller booms available?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

They have started removing booms in AL due to the fact that they were just washed up on shore.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

The idea of trenching along the beach is an interesting one. Could it be lined to prevent oil seeping into the sand and then have oil skimmed out?


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Jeff, I was just talking with a friend of minewho ran the exploration division of a major oil company in the North Sea. He said that the booms that they used there were much larger and sturdier than the booms that we are using. They have huge waves over there. He said that oil spills are not new and that we should have better booms. You might put this question up the chain to BP about getting better booms. I realize that they may think that we are troublemakers asking for something better than they have given to the other states, but we should be able to benefit from the learning curve. The low booms obviously are not effective in choppy water.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

> *FreeLine (03/05/2010)*Jeff, I was just talking with a friend of minewho ran the exploration division of a major oil company in the North Sea. He said that the booms that they used there were much larger and sturdier than the booms that we are using. They have huge waves over there. He said that oil spills are not new and that we should have better booms. You might put this question up the chain to BP about getting better booms. I realize that they may think that we are troublemakers asking for something better than they have given to the other states, but we should be able to benefit from the learning curve. The low booms obviously are not effective in choppy water.


*Thanks for the post,*

*I agree and have been lookinginto that and encouraging that we look into other alternatives.I have even found some booms that are absorbent in nature like the oil rags you put in a bilge; they absorb oil not water!*

*These might be better suited for shallow water deployment around our marshes where cleanup afterwards is impossible.*

*This will be discussed at our SRCMAC meeting tommorrow night!*


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Bay Pirate, they are called "Sorbent" booms. Instead of containment, they actually remove the oil (once they are removed after they absorb the oil). 8" diameter ones are rated to soak up 1.2 gasllons per 10 foot section, and run aprox. $30 per 10' section.

Unfortunately, almost all the suppliers are of course out of all types of booms, even custom made and odd size ones. Containment booms are at least 2 weeks on back order (as of friday morn), and sorbent ones awe 6- 8 weeks on backorder.

Not trying to be a doom sayer, just letting you know that it will take a contractor who already has stockpiles of it, instead of a county orentitytrying to directly purchase any.


----------



## tkdaddy (Sep 27, 2007)

I just read an article that Walton County plans to use hay to try to absorb the oil. Here's the link.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/05/05/florida-deploy-hay-absorb-oil-gulf/


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great efforts and ideas on everyones parts. Not trying to state the obvious, but believe it or not, E-Bay has 40 listings for oil absorbent pads. Some of these listing have 150 feet by 15" and 30". I have used these pads offshore before and they really work well as they ONLY absorbe the oil and no water. We usually had special oil and toxin resistent bags to dispose of them in as well. Listing details, http://cgi.ebay.com/1pk-150x30-Universal-oil-absorbent-pad-ROLL-HAZMAT-/160345312592?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2555534d50


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Not trying to derail just providing BP Updates as far as Pensacola and the oil booms. 

*BP Actions*<ul>[*]BP released that 91,300 feet of boom have been deployed in the Pensacola Bay area. [*]Boom has been placed at the following sites: <ul>[*]Sabine Bay (Big & Little) [*]Fort Pickens Aquatic Preserve [*]Big Lagoon Shoreline [*]Gulf Island National Seashore [*]Tarkiln Bayou [*]Tarkiln Bayou State Park [*]Gulf Island National Seashore Big Lagoon [*]Gulf Island National Seashore Fort Pickens [*]Innerarity Point [*]Big Lagoon State Park [*]Fort Pickens (Intertidal Lakes) [*]Santa Rosa Island Gulf Island National Seashore [*]Boom to be placed at the following sites [*]Recreational Beaches (Gulf side) [*]Sherman Cove [*]Bayou Chico West [*]Dead Mans Island [*]Southern Bayou Texar [*]Southern Shore Bayou Grande Marsh [*]Bayou Grande [/list][/list]


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like Bay Pirate won one for the boom the bridges. This just came out from the SRC PIO: (Not sure why it is putting the spaces in but it includes the 3 mile, Garcon, Bob Sikes and I-10 bridges).

*Booming in *<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace><st1laceName>*Santa Rosa*</st1laceName> <st1laceType>*County*</st1laceType></st1lace>*<span style="mso-tab-count: 1"> <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol; mso-highlight: yellow">· <span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow">The additional booming sites proposed for <st1lace><st1laceName><span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow">Santa Rosa</st1laceName><span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow"> <st1laceType><span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow">County</st1laceType></st1lace><span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow"> were approved by unified command today.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> This includes:<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Courier New'; mso-highlight: yellow">o <span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow">3-Mile Bridge<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Courier New'; mso-highlight: yellow">o <st1lace><st1laceName><span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow">Garcon</st1laceName><span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow"> <st1laceType><span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow">Point</st1laceType><span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow"> <st1laceType><span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow">Bridge</st1laceType></st1lace><span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow"><o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Courier New'; mso-highlight: yellow">o <st1lace><st1laceName><span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow">Bob</st1laceName><span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow"> <st1laceName><span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow">Sikes</st1laceName><span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow"> <st1laceType><span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow">Bridge</st1laceType></st1lace><span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow"><o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Courier New'; mso-highlight: yellow">o <span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow">I-10 Bridge<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Courier New'; mso-highlight: yellow">o <st1lace><st1laceName><span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow">Zamarra</st1laceName><span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow"> <st1laceType><span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow">Canal</st1laceType></st1lace><span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow">, Gulf Breeze<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Courier New'; mso-highlight: yellow">o <span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow">Woodland Bayou, Gulf Breeze<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Courier New'; mso-highlight: yellow">o <span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow">Hoffman Bayou, Gulf Breeze<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Courier New'; mso-highlight: yellow">o <span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow">Deadman?s Restoration Project, Gulf Breeze<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol; mso-highlight: yellow">· <span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow">Boom placed Tuesday, May 4:<o></o>

<a name=OLE_LINK1><span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Courier New'; mso-highlight: yellow">o <span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow">Aquatic Preserve Yellow River (site # PEN12)<o></o></a>

<span style="mso-bookmark: OLE_LINK1"><span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Courier New'; mso-highlight: yellow">o <span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow">Garcon Point Salt Marsh (site# PEN23)<o></o>

<span style="mso-bookmark: OLE_LINK1"><span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol; mso-highlight: yellow">· <span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow">Today?s goal<span class=023180319-05052010>is to place an additional 30,000 feet of boom at:<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Courier New'; mso-highlight: yellow">o <span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow">Continued booming of Aquatic Preserve Yellow River (site # PEN12) and Garcon Point Salt Marsh (site PEN23)<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Courier New'; mso-highlight: yellow">o <span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow">Central Oyster Bed (site # PEN21)- 7,500 feet<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Courier New'; mso-highlight: yellow">o <span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow">Live Oaks National Seashore (site # PEN11)- 10,000 feet<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Courier New'; mso-highlight: yellow">o <span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow">East Bay Sea Grass (site # PEN22)- 10,5000 feet<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Courier New'; mso-highlight: yellow">o <span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow">Mullato Bayou (site # PEN45)- 2,000 feet<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· <span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow">Boom quantities at Pensacola NAS as of May 5- 45,000 on deck.<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Boom Deployments<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Courier New'">o April 27- 2,500 feet deployed<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Courier New'">o April 28- 21,200 feet deployed<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Courier New'">o April 29- 14,100 feet deployed<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Courier New'">o April 30- 19,000 feet deployed<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Courier New'">o May 1-<span style="mso-tab-count: 1"> 18,000 feet deployed<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Courier New'">o May 2- 13,000 feet deployed<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Courier New'">o May 3- 3,500 feet deployed<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Courier New'; mso-highlight: yellow">o <span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; mso-highlight: yellow">May 4- 26,900 feet deployed<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Maps, including overall locations and a priority listing, of the U.S. Coast Guard?s booming strategy are available online at www.santarosa.fl.gov/oilspill. 



GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

*It's Official,*

I was just called by Chairman Goodin and *BOOM The Bridges is ON!! 3-Mile, Bob Sykes, I-10 and Garcon Point!*

I am elated that they listened to this proposal. Its not the cure-all but it should certainly helpmitigate our problems!

Now we just need to be sure they follow through and add the *double boom* at least to *Bob Sykes and 3-Mile!*










*PS: this will probably shut down water traffic for periods of time but that's a small price to pay to try andsave our wetland habitat and grass beds!!

*


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on somebody actually listening and I hope they give you credit for the idea......... Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :toast :usaflag


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

That is Great Bay Pirate , Thank You for your Hard Work and Dedication to our Fishery.


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

so will these booms close off access to the gulf?? or just leave the channel open??


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Well Hot Dang!! Good job Bay Pirate!!

Glad it wassuccessful!


----------



## thataway (Oct 15, 2007)

using hay to soak up oil is 1940 technology (and I have seen the results of that in spills of crude oil in San Pedro Harbor. It makes a sticky mess, still gets on the shore line and boats. 

Good to see that some booms are going up--but I suspect that there will not be complete booms. For example Bayou Chico proposal is just 1600 feet parallel to and on each side of the channel. This ignores the currents and wind which will carry the oil around the end of the booms--and into the channels. It looks as if the same thing is being done in Perdido Pass. There is opportunity to boom the channel after the bridge or at the bridge. 

We are still going to privately boom Bayou Marcus.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellent news Bay Pirate!! Looks like you know the right approach to get things done. Thanks for all you do on our behalf!!

As far as shutting down the waterways, seems like a small short term price to pay to protect our water's long term. 

Does that mean all waterways, or just bridge opening's?? Do you know if someone could launch and stay in an area, or complete shutdown??


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

dont get me wrong,,,,, block it all the way so NOTHING gets in to the back waters.. very SMALL price to pay for sure!!!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Voodoo Lounge (06/05/2010)*Excellent news Bay Pirate!! Looks like you know the right approach to get things done. Thanks for all you do on our behalf!!
> 
> As far as shutting down the waterways, seems like a small short term price to pay to protect our water's long term.
> 
> Does that mean all waterways, or just bridge opening's?? Do you know if someone could launch and stay in an area, or complete shutdown??


*Thanks Tony,*

*Bottomline is,I do not have allthe details. WhenI have CONFIRMED information I will post it!*



*NOTE: I have requested that the center of the bridges be left open until the oil slick hits, after that all bets are off! NOTE:I don't make the calls, but i can pass the information to those that do!*


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

For absorbent booms I have been reading a lot about hair and fur. It can be woven ito absorbent mats or stuffed in pantyhose and apparently absobes a lot of oil while not absorbing the water. I for one would shave my head if I thought it would help!


----------



## thataway (Oct 15, 2007)

I read that there are better ways to adsorb the oil (and scientifically this is valid), powers behind the clean up--have said stop collecting the hair.

On the boom the bridges front; There has been a boom at the 98 Lillian Bridge across Perdido Bay for several days. It is laying North East and apparently anchoredand attatched to one of the center bridge abutments. It is over a mile long. There is a second boom which is attatched to a tree on the Alambama Shore line. This system does not protect the shoreline or upper Perdido Bay or the river systems.

I went by the the bridge by boat today. There were SIX boats from Mississippi and the 12 crew members had shirts with a large "M" logo on them. It was after 2 PM and I asked what the plan was. I was told "this is the plan". Since no Florida shoreline was protected, I asked if they were working or Alabama? No, they were hired by BP, and BP was telling them what to do (which at this time was nothing)

So, my question is why are 6 boats, and 12 men doing nothing and being paid by BP? We will all end up paying for this--higher fuel costs, government fees etc down the line. I see photos of oil intrusion in LA, and yet, we have people being paid to do nothing here! It does not make any sense. (get back to "Oldflat heads" comments about carpet baggers).


----------

